# Pred looking for Prey (NSFW)



## FurryBun (Nov 5, 2019)

Dom bear looking for Prey to RP with. I am an experienced Roleplayer and am fine with any setting and any kinks Pm me if interested


----------



## tinysteven (Nov 30, 2019)

FurryBun said:


> Dom bear looking for Prey to RP with. I am an experienced Roleplayer and am fine with any setting and any kinks Pm me if interested


My character is usually a 5 inch tall man; I am interested


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Jan 28, 2020)

If you're still looking for rps, My discord is Axel Redtail #9250 but I do have a telegram if you are interested ^^


----------



## Bluequill (Feb 29, 2020)

Finn #7253 I play an otter. I'd love to rp with you.


----------

